# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  ból głowy przez 3 dni i wymioty jaki lek?

## wioletto

co miesiąc mam takie dni że 3-4 dni nie mogę spać, jesc od rana do rana boli mnie głowa, wymiotuje . Żadne leki juz nie pomagają, jedynie okłady z lodowatej wody ale na chwilę dodaja u,gi. Co robić? czy to migrena? jakie leki zastosowac? mój lekarz tweirdzi że na migrenę tylko zwykłe leki mam brać ale nie pomaga nic. Nie ma jakiegoś specjalnego leku?

----------


## esemka

Witaj! Przede wszystkim musisz iść do neurologa, który konkretnie powie, z czym masz do czynienia i czy to na pewno jest migrena. No i podpowie, jakie leki warto brać. Łykanie wszystkich po kolei może źle się odbić choćby na wątrobie. Możesz też zerknąć na abcmigrena.pl, sprawdzić czy pokrywają się symptomy, ale powtarzam – specjalista, specjalista i raz jeszcze specjalista!  :Wink:  Życzę dużo zdrowia.

----------


## lucas33

Można zajrzeć tutaj znamlek.pl. To mój ulubiony serwis, w którym zawsze znajduje rzetelne opinie zamieszczane przez użytkowników sieci na temat skuteczności leku który zamierzam zażyć. Do serwisu zaglądam nawet wtedy kiedy potrzebuję jakiegoś dobrego kosmetyku i bazując na doświadczeniach innych osób zawsze dokonuje idealnego wyboru.

----------


## MalTur

wioletto, Twój lekarz wprowadza Cię w błąd. Oczywiście, że są leki (o wiele silniejsze), które rozluźniają i zmniejszają ból migrenowy. Są one jedynie na receptę, tak więc proponuję zmienienie lekarza na bardziej kompetentnego. Ja sama przekonałam się o tym, ze cierpię na migrenę, jak trafiłam na fanpejdż o niej na fb. Dzisiaj lecze sie neurologicznie i stosuję rady z z tej strony. Migrena nawiedza mnie dużo rzadziej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie tez większość tabletek nie pomaga, ale trochę poczytałam i znalazłam tabletki o nazwie gardan, są silniejsze niż te które brałam do tej pory a nadal są bez recepty wiec możesz je spróbować dopóki nie pójdziesz do lekarza i nie stwierdzi co Ci dolega

----------


## pp_1990

Leczenia bólu głowy przypadkowymi tabletkami raczej się nie poleca. Opisywane objawy pasują do migrenowych bólów głowy.

----------

